# Port orford cedar



## Mike1950

Went to see a buddy to get more walnut burl sunday. Came home with a little walnut , ahuge myrtle burl stump and some port orford cedar. He gets the stumps from clearcuts. Some of these stumps have the old spring board cuts. They were cut down with a 2 man saw. Amazing how aromatic it still is 100+ yrs old. Nice tight grained old growth. He processes the roots and extracts the oil. I guess it sells well in essential oil market. 
Anybody with any info for me? @phinds @Mr. Peet


----------



## phinds

Not on the oil. Didn't even know it was a thing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

phinds said:


> Not on the oil. Didn't even know it was a thing.


Neither did i.


----------



## Tclem

Can I rub the oil on me ? Send me a lfrb

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

One of my Etsy customers in California is actively searching for some Port Orford cedar for me. She says the fragrance is amazing. Hope she finds it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man

Definitely aromatic! Don't know anything about the oil... Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

FranklinWorkshops said:


> One of my Etsy customers in California is actively searching for some Port Orford cedar for me. She says the fragrance is amazing. Hope she finds it.


What size, i have approx 1000 lbs of it. Getting ready to cut for guitar friend.


----------



## Mike1950

FranklinWorkshops said:


> One of my Etsy customers in California is actively searching for some Port Orford cedar for me. She says the fragrance is amazing. Hope she finds it.


"Amazing" not sure if i would describe it as amazing... strong would be clearer description.


----------



## Mike1950

Tclem said:


> Can I rub the oil on me ? Send me a lfrb


Sure, i am positive it would help...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Mike1950 said:


> What size, i have approx 1000 lbs of it. Getting ready to cut for guitar friend.


how about a LFRGB of 4/4 boards? I'd like to make some small boxes for my Etsy store.


----------



## Mike1950

FranklinWorkshops said:


> how about a LFRGB of 4/4 boards? I'd like to make some small boxes for my Etsy store.


Let me cut before i price. I will start a new sales thread.


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Mike1950 said:


> Let me cut before i price. I will start a new sales thread.


Great. Pictures please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson

Mike1950 said:


> What size, i have approx 1000 lbs of it. Getting ready to cut for guitar friend.


Interesting, what part of the guitar is he using it for?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

barry richardson said:


> Interesting, what part of the guitar is he using it for?


http://www.guitarbench.com/2008/09/30/port-orford-cedar-tonewood-database/

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950

Interesting, highest weight to strength ratio of all woods.


----------



## Mike1950

barry richardson said:


> Interesting, what part of the guitar is he using it for?


I think link answers that question.
Blocks i have are straight grained. Stump i got is curly. It will have to go to mill.


----------



## Mike1950

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Great. Pictures please.


Took another look at chunks. One is wedged in between myrtle and cedar
Thee other is 13-14"×24 ×40. I will have to wait till i go to mill.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## barry richardson

Mike1950 said:


> I think link answers that question.
> Blocks i have are straight grained. Stump i got is curly. It will have to go to mill.


Yea, just checked it out, supposed to be great for guitars, I guess ya dont hear of many guitars made out of it since the old growth stuff is so scarce....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

@FranklinWorkshops





Myrtle below





Myrtle burl







Cedar stump

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

barry richardson said:


> Yea, just checked it out, supposed to be great for guitars, I guess ya dont hear of many guitars made out of it since the old growth stuff is so scarce....


Almost all b. Rosewood comes from stumps now. I should have taken a picture of stump pile. 200 x30 wide x20' tall


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Can't wait to get some. Would love some of the curly figure if possible.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Can't wait to get some. Would love some of the curly figure if possible.


I will see. Mill guy is awol at the moment.


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Mike1950 said:


> Almost all b. Rosewood comes from stumps now. I should have taken a picture of stump pile. 200 x30 wide x20' tall


Guess you'll be making more visits to this stump pile?? I'm officially jealous.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Guess you'll be making more visits to this stump pile?? I'm officially jealous.



I probably will. better than grinding up into oil....


----------



## Mr. Peet

Mike1950 said:


> Went to see a buddy to get more walnut burl sunday. Came home with a little walnut , ahuge myrtle burl stump and some port orford cedar. He gets the stumps from clearcuts. Some of these stumps have the old spring board cuts. They were cut down with a 2 man saw. Amazing how aromatic it still is 100+ yrs old. Nice tight grained old growth. He processes the roots and extracts the oil. I guess it sells well in essential oil market.
> Anybody with any info for me? @phinds @Mr. Peet



It is a specialty market, much like the camphor oil market. Sad thing is, greedy people sometimes strip trees to the cambium for getting the oil and leave the trees for dead. The 'witch hazel' in our area was wacked in the late 60's, but it is making way again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Mr. Peet said:


> It is a specialty market, much like the camphor oil market. Sad thing is, greedy people sometimes strip trees to the cambium for getting the oil and leave the trees for dead. The 'witch hazel' in our area was wacked in the late 60's, but it is making way again.


they did it to Yew trees in our area for the miracle cancer cure -that was bogus in the 70's. They are mostly boiling the roots of these stumps- black with oil. these trees have been dead for a very long time.


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Mike1950 said:


> they did it to Yew trees in our area for the miracle cancer cure -that was bogus in the 70's. They are mostly boiling the roots of these stumps- black with oil. these trees have been dead for a very long time.


For sure if they were felled with a 2-man cross cut saw. Probably 100 years ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

FranklinWorkshops said:


> For sure if they were felled with a 2-man cross cut saw. Probably 100 years ago.


some have spring board holes. These are long dead trees.


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

For those who don't know what a spring board is, here is a photo showing two men standing on them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Mike1950

FranklinWorkshops said:


> For those who don't know what a spring board is, here is a photo showing two men standing on them.
> 
> View attachment 148299



And for western cedar they used them to get above the root splay at bottom of trunk. Big cedar- 6' diameter and bigger they went up about 6-10 ft. I used to fish in a stream in the St. Joe river drainage -n. Idaho 1977. There was a brushy meadow with a hundred+- cedar tree stumps-6-10' tall. one damp summer morning the fog was about 6' off the ground - it was like the forest was back- no cell phone camera in those days. Probably logged the damn things for shakes. Thanks for the picture.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Another of my favorite photos of when men were real men. No snowflakes doing this work.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Mike1950 said:


> they did it to Yew trees in our area for the miracle cancer cure -that was bogus in the 70's. They are mostly boiling the roots of these stumps- black with oil. these trees have been dead for a very long time.



I think those oils are part of the reason it held up so many years without rotting away...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

FranklinWorkshops said:


> For those who don't know what a spring board is, here is a photo showing two men standing on them.
> 
> View attachment 148299



I tried doing that a few times on the woodsman team at college, but I too often got 'rockin' and the board came loose or broke. After a few falls I let the thinner members work the plank.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Largest Port orford cedar is 12' diameter. I have seen some of the biggest trees in NW- might have to see that one. as long as the hike is reasonable- the  is not the hiker he was when he was young... I have a picture somewhere of me cutting down a 3' cedar-with a chainsaw-it was work... a buck saw-Yikes....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

I learned this morning that Hearne Hardwoods (about 10 miles from me) has two 40" trailer loads of POC logs that have not yet been cut. He cuts thousands of guitar sets every year for companies and individuals and these logs are destined for that. I am going to stay close to Rick and hope to get some of his rejects and cut-offs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

FranklinWorkshops said:


> I learned this morning that Hearne Hardwoods (about 10 miles from me) has two 40" trailer loads of POC logs that have not yet been cut. He cuts thousands of guitar sets every year for companies and individuals and these logs are destined for that. I am going to stay close to Rick and hope to get some of his rejects and cut-offs.



I always search around the various big wood vendors when I find a new wood. Hearnes can be a wealth of info. always makes me nervous when price is "call us". cook is also a wealth of info- beautiful woods but the prices  scare the ......


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Yeah, I agree about the old "call us" notice. Usually means he has a lot of odds and ends for small orders. With his minimum purchase of $300 for shipping to anyone, he gets a lot of walk-ins like me. He has fantastic wood from all over the world and I occasionally find a piece or two in his cut-off bins. With all the recent CITES listings, he is finding it harder to get legal logs or timber. Last time I was up there, we talked for quite a while about CITES and he said he hasn't bought any wood on the list unless it comes with all the proper papers, certificates and signatures. He's not willing to risk his business dealing in contraband wood, although he said that he's been offered a lot of it. He showed me a Brazilian Rosewood burl that he's had for many years and it could have been mine for only $10,000. 


I've known Rick for more than 30 years and his daughter and son are heavily involved in the business. His prices are high but the wood is spectacular.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

FranklinWorkshops said:


> For those who don't know what a spring board is, here is a photo showing two men standing on them.
> 
> View attachment 148299


And also for those that don't know that's @CWS on the left and @Mike1950 on the right.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Mike1950

Don Ratcliff said:


> And also for those that don't know that's @CWS on the left and @Mike1950 on the right.


Grrrr

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TimR

I'm just looking at that end shot thinking how much Anchorseal is needed, and of course...gonna need a bigger lathe!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

TimR said:


> I'm just looking at that end shot thinking how much Anchorseal is needed, and of course...gonna need a bigger lathe!


I was amazed at how solid the tree was. It's probably thousands of years old but I only see one area of ring shake and that probably happened when it hit the ground. I'd love to know how many thousand BF were in that tree. Probably took a week to cut.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

FranklinWorkshops said:


> I was amazed at how solid the tree was. It's probably thousands of years old but I only see one area of ring shake and that probably happened when it hit the ground. I'd love to know how many thousand BF were in that tree. Probably took a week to cut.


All the trees were same size height wise. No one tree stuck way above the rest. Gramps had a little sale on neighbors property. 2 doug firs, Old growth towered above all else. He said no, they would be full of wind shake. One day when he stayed home my uncle cut them down. By the time we had them on truck the ends had huge cracks, pitch was running out of ends and running down to ground. Scaler at mill told John, "what the hell are you brining these here for" and turned and walked away. We had to take home for firewood. I thought gramps was going to blow a gasket. And it got worse when we explained how we got big suckers on truck... story for another day....

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

And Douglas fir is terrible firewood. Totally bad day for your uncle.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

FranklinWorkshops said:


> And Douglas fir is terrible firewood. Totally bad day for your uncle.


Out west it is better than most choices. Lots of creosote though.


----------



## Mike1950

FranklinWorkshops said:


> And Douglas fir is terrible firewood. Totally bad day for your uncle.



John was used to it. I was oldest grandson. John was youngest of gramps kids. 10 yrs older than i was. He spent a lot of time doing exactly the opposite of what he was told.


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Mike1950 said:


> John was used to it. I was oldest grandson. John was youngest of gramps kids. 10 yrs older than i was. He spent a lot of time doing exactly the opposite of what he was told.


I had an uncle like that. Always into something that spelled trouble. Died at age 47 from a heart attack.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

FranklinWorkshops said:


> I had an uncle like that. Always into something that spelled trouble. Died at age 47 from a heart attack.


John made it to 64, wrecked more cars than any 3 people i know. Car wreck was his demize.


----------



## Bill12035

Mike1950 said:


> Went to see a buddy to get more walnut burl sunday. Came home with a little walnut , ahuge myrtle burl stump and some port orford cedar. He gets the stumps from clearcuts. Some of these stumps have the old spring board cuts. They were cut down with a 2 man saw. Amazing how aromatic it still is 100+ yrs old. Nice tight grained old growth. He processes the roots and extracts the oil. I guess it sells well in essential oil market.
> Anybody with any info for me? @phinds @Mr. Peet



When I was teenager in the mid 70's my friend and I used to cut small cedars. Then cut the bows off and sell them to people that boiled them to get the cedar oil. Not sure what they did with at that time though.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Pharmacyguy-Jim

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Another of my favorite photos of when men were real men. No snowflakes doing this work.
> 
> View attachment 148301


That picture makes me sad. Centuries to get that tree and poof. I don’t blame the people... tradgedy of the commons.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bill12035

Mike1950 said:


> Let me cut before i price. I will start a new sales thread.



@Mike1950 Did you ever cut this and start a new thread?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Bill12035 said:


> @Mike1950 Did you ever cut this and start a new thread?


I cut it- stickered and have sold a few pieces. The cool thing about it is if the wind is right we smell it on back porch and if you get near it you always smell it. Doing my fall reorganize my wood this weekend. I will cut a piece tomorrow and see what moisture is. I would think it would be dry but..... what are you interested in?


----------



## Mike1950

Pharmacyguy-Jim said:


> That picture makes me sad. Centuries to get that tree and poof. I don’t blame the people... tradgedy of the commons.



at least we have saved lots of big trees in west. In the east or europe big trees are long gone...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bill12035

Mike1950 said:


> I cut it- stickered and have sold a few pieces. The cool thing about it is if the wind is right we smell it on back porch and if you get near it you always smell it. Doing my fall reorganize my wood this weekend. I will cut a piece tomorrow and see what moisture is. I would think it would be dry but..... what are you interested in?



Hi Mike,

Like Larry I'd be interested in a LFRGB of 4/4 boards depending on price. I'm not sure what you have left.

Bill

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Bill12035 said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> Like Larry I'd be interested in a LFRGB of 4/4 boards depending on price. I'm not sure what you have left.
> 
> Bill


Have 2 pallets full. I just put in kiln to finish. Hit me up in 2 -3 weeks. there will be plenty


----------



## Bill12035

Thanks Mike. Any idea on price?

Bill

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Bill12035 said:


> Thanks Mike. Any idea on price?
> 
> Bill



The QS is mostly cut in 8/4 $8 a board ft. the figured stuff depends on figure. $10-$14 .


----------



## Mike1950

Bill12035 said:


> Thanks Mike. Any idea on price?
> 
> Bill



If you find that out of line let me know- pricing on this is elusive.....


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I thin for POC, its way too high. That stuff is junk. You should give it away to WB members and not try to sell bad wood to anyone else!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I thin for POC, its way too high. That stuff is junk. You should give it away to WB members and not try to sell bad wood to anyone else!



GRRRR

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

I wouldn't know POC if it fell on me. Does anyone have any pictures of it made into anything? I may have to get some and try it if it turns out good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I wouldn't know POC if it fell on me. Does anyone have any pictures of it made into anything? I may have to get some and try it if it turns out good.


If you get some you will not forget the smell. It is hard for cedar- 700 on Janka so about like soft maple. I am going to make a box out of it. finishing outside but not inside. seems like guitar industry and Japanese consume most of it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pharmacyguy-Jim

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I wouldn't know POC if it fell on me. Does anyone have any pictures of it made into anything? I may have to get some and try it if it turns out good.


I’ve been told the plain stuff turns great fishing plugs...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Pharmacyguy-Jim said:


> I’ve been told the plain stuff turns great fishing plugs...


@gman2431 might know I bet it is nice to carve.


----------



## gman2431

Mike1950 said:


> @gman2431 might know I bet it is nice to carve.



Topwater type of stuff for bass and so forth I've heard many types of stuff work. I personally can only use balsa for my work.


----------



## Pharmacyguy-Jim

gman2431 said:


> Topwater type of stuff for bass and so forth I've heard many types of stuff work. I personally can only use balsa for my work.


I heard it from a guy who makes big saltwater plugs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Pharmacyguy-Jim said:


> I heard it from a guy who makes big saltwater plugs.


What size blank do you need to turn a big saltwater plug?


----------



## rocky1

gman2431 said:


> Topwater type of stuff for bass and so forth I've heard many types of stuff work. I personally can only use balsa for my work.





Pharmacyguy-Jim said:


> I heard it from a guy who makes big saltwater plugs.



Bouyancy increases in Salt Water, as does size of the plug, wherein increased size increases bouyancy as well. Even the type of plastic used in a plastic plug can affect bouyancy, and action in a plug. Never made one, except for a few wall ornaments, but I fished a bunch of them. 





FranklinWorkshops said:


> What size blank do you need to turn a big saltwater plug?



BIG is a relevant thing in any kind of plug. What size/kind of fish do you want to catch with it Larry?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Let me explain. I have a small piece of POC but it has a few small tight knots. Just wanted to know if there is enough to make a few plugs. I only do mountain trout fishing with flys.


----------



## Pharmacyguy-Jim

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Let me explain. I have a small piece of POC but it has a few small tight knots. Just wanted to know if there is enough to make a few plugs. I only do mountain trout fishing with flys.


I have some striped bass plugs I've accumulated over the years for fishing in New England waters and would say not smaller than 1.5 sq x 6. But I have needles and pencil poppers that are 8-10 inches long. I'm guessing some of them started out at 12 inch 2x2. Tight knots aren't going to phase anyone making plugs IMHO.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

Needles and poppers, they aren't going to affect the lure much. If going into a lure that has a wobble action, they may impact performance of the lure. The knot being denser than surrounding wood, it will weigh more in that particular spot and affect balance and wobble of the lure. Could be a good thing, could be a bad thing, depends on where they fall in the lure. While it may be possible to tune the lure to the knots, and make them work, if the lure gets out of tune, (_which really doesn't take much_), they'll cause more erratic behavior than a knot free piece.

In example, look at "SuspenDots" or "SuspenStrips"? While they can be and often are used to weight a floating lure to neutral buoyancy, so that it suspends when you stop retrieving it, they can also be used to weight the bill to cause it to dive deeper, run shallower, or give the lure a more pronounced wobble. A suspend dot weighs approximately 1/8 oz. 

Can it be used? Yes, it probably can be Larry. But, there is a reason, commercial lure makers use straight grain, knot free pieces. The time and effort required to tune such pieces doesn't play well in production lines. A custom lure maker, can probably work around it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Pharmacyguy-Jim

For most of the plugs I see used striper fishing the "knot density" problem is more theoretical than practical. Guys change out hooks and split rings, bend metal lips up or down to change the running depth. Remove tail hooks and replace them with "flags" made out of bucktail or feathers. 

If one were hand carving a rapala type bait or a flat sided "glide" bait, then I could see more of an issue. Big metal lip swimmers not so much...

Years ago I watched a guy on TV, in the boat, take a Suick Muskie Thriller eyeball a spot on it, hand drill a hole in it, pound in an egg sinker and then use it to catch fish.


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Other than POC and Balsa, what other woods are used to make lures? I have some great clear butternut which is a light weight wood. Would that work? What about paulownia or basswood. Spent some time on Wood-Database.com and here is a comparison:

Balsa 9 lbs/ cu ft Janka 67
Paulownia 18 lbs Janka 300 
Butternut 27 lbs Janka 490
Basswood 26 lbs Janka 410
POC (Lawson's Cypress) 29 lbs Janka 590

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds

If you're looking for light-weight wood, ceiba comes to mind and I think some of the cedars might fit as well.


----------



## Mike1950

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Other than POC and Balsa, what other woods are used to make lures? I have some great clear butternut which is a light weight wood. Would that work? What about paulownia or basswood. Spent some time on Wood-Database.com and here is a comparison:
> 
> Balsa 9 lbs/ cu ft Janka 67
> Paulownia 18 lbs Janka 300
> Butternut 27 lbs Janka 490
> Basswood 26 lbs Janka 410
> POC (Lawson's Cypress) 29 lbs Janka 590


I would think Paulowina-butternut-basswood would be poor choices considering they do stand up to elements well western red cedar would be a better choice JMO


----------



## gman2431

Any of those woods will work. The clear coat you use to finish them is gonna be what makes em last and not fall apart

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Maybe I'm ignorant of how lures are used but normally, I thought, they are painted with multiple coats of waterproof paint and only spend a short time in the water and the rest in a musty tackle box. Not sure how the ability to hold up to the elements is a required trait. JMO.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gman2431

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Maybe I'm ignorant of how lures are used but normally, I thought, they are painted with multiple coats of waterproof paint and only spend a short time in the water and the rest in a musty tackle box. Not sure how the ability to hold up to the elements is a required trait. JMO.



Most custom lure makers I know use createx (sp) for paint (or something close) and it is a water based paint. The clear coat, which most guys hold close, is what gives durability. Some use epoxy, UV cure, etc type of clear. 

The reason I've been so successful in making my bobbers is the clear coat I use, and not many others have figured out, and make my stuff last a lot longer than the competition.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pharmacyguy-Jim

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Maybe I'm ignorant of how lures are used but normally, I thought, they are painted with multiple coats of waterproof paint and only spend a short time in the water and the rest in a musty tackle box. Not sure how the ability to hold up to the elements is a required trait. JMO.


The plugs I have are all through wired, sealing the drill holes has to be problematic, rocks, hooks, and bluefish all put dings in the finish.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rocky1

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Maybe I'm ignorant of how lures are used but normally, I thought, they are painted with multiple coats of waterproof paint and only spend a short time in the water and the rest in a musty tackle box. Not sure how the ability to hold up to the elements is a required trait. JMO.




Toothy critters like musky, have a tendency to make sealed lures not sealed Larry. While they won't soak up a lot of water in use, they will soak up water where the clear coat is penetrated by teeth, or where eyes are pulled while fighting fish, hung on rocks, or other snags. Bouncing off rocks takes it toll, below water is bad enough, above water is worse yet. Bridge pilings and walls are seriously hard on them. Hooks on that lure/other lures take their toll on the seal coat as well. Yeah, they don't always spend a lot of time in the water, but once wet, they get tossed in a plastic tackle pack, lid closed, stuffed inside an insulated plastic bag or in a plastic box. They may remain wet for days, once water penetrates. 

As for the other woods... The additional weight in heavier woods not only affects buoyancy, it affects proper run speed, depth it will run, and it also affects action in baits that wobble. You're throwing more weight side to side each time it moves, it's going to swing harder. That can be tuned in bill design, it can be turned in the lure body by shifting the balance further back. It can be compensated for in body design, for instance a smaller tail reducing weight, or a larger flatter body adding side to side resistance at the front. This is the problem you run into when they change plastics on hollow bodied plastic crankbaits. One plastic is lighter and less dense, the other more dense and heavier. They look just alike, but there is a subtle difference in the way the two run, the sound they emit moving through the water, the action, depth they run, speed required to attain depth, and you can go from a seriously hot bite, to absolutely nothing, simply by changing the lure, using the same precise lure if the manufacturer changed plastics on you. (_Had a LONG chat with the Storm Lures rep at a PWT Tournament about all of that. No, I wasn't fishing the tournament, went down for classes offered during the tournament._) 

As far as drilling and placing weight, been there, done that. Sometimes works, sometimes ruins a lure. Have bent metal lips, shaved plastic lips, changed hooks, crimped shot on hooks, crimped shot on the line/leader ahead of the lure, used drop shot rigs, wrapped hooks with solder, used lead core, diving disk, planer boards. I've stripped and painted a pile of auction/garage sale lures, spoons, spinners, had lures that simply did not catch fish that I repainted and caught lots of fish with them. I've done about everything you can do with one, but build it from scratch.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

@rocky1 Very interesting. Lots of science and experimentation reflected in your explanation. Thanks.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## rocky1

That's the biggest reason I've never built them from scratch, to much science and experimentation necessary to find the proper design. And, then attempting to duplicate it, repeatedly, on a swim bait was more than I could conceive being worthwhile. Poppers I didn't fish a lot, those would be much simpler to turn... but I didn't have a lathe at the time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

I was under impression they made them out of durable materials. seems for the cost difference- almost nothing, it would make very little sense to use anything but best stuff.


----------



## Mike1950

rocky1 said:


> That's the biggest reason I've never built them from scratch, to much science and experimentation necessary to find the proper design. And, then attempting to duplicate it, repeatedly, on a swim bait was more than I could conceive being worthwhile. Poppers I didn't fish a lot, those would be much simpler to turn... but I didn't have a lathe at the time.



When did practical- worthwhile have anything to do with fisherman or chipmakers. what is practical about a 400 HP 90 mph bass boat that costs 100 $K to catch a Bass that you are going to turn loose...... dern chipmakers must be from a different planet......

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1

Figured time was better spent fishing than trying to redesign fishing lures by hand, from the ground up. The more I dug, the more I discovered how much science is involved in making a working cranking bait.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950

Dry, well 8 %. Sure smells nice

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Mike, what are the dimensions? Nice board.


----------



## Mike1950

I can get exact but 4o z 16 x 2 is my wag.


----------



## JR Parks

Mike,
I am gone want to try some for a box for sure. Let me know how to proceed. Beautiful stuff. Jim

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

JR Parks said:


> Mike,
> I am gone want to try some for a box for sure. Let me know how to proceed. Beautiful stuff. Jim


i will take care of this when I do your PM blanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bill12035

Mike1950 said:


> Have 2 pallets full. I just put in kiln to finish. Hit me up in 2 -3 weeks. there will be plenty



Hi Mike,

Did you get this cut? You said to get back to you in 2-3 weeks. Thanks.

Bill


----------



## Mike1950

I have it dry, need size you want and figured or qs. Most are 2"+ slabs.


----------



## Mike1950

Mike1950 said:


> I have it dry, need size you want and figured or qs. Most are 2"+ slabs.



I thought i did this once.. but i have screwed it up. Before...


----------



## Bill12035

@Mike1950 How many bd ft will fit in a LFRGB? Whatever size will fit in a LFRGB. I'd like the QS. Thanks.

Bill

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Bill12035 said:


> @Mike1950 How many bd ft will fit in a LFRGB? Whatever size will fit in a LFRGB. I'd like the QS. Thanks.
> 
> Bill


Ideally about 6 bd ft. What sizes do you want. Will be back to shop tomorrow and will fill one.


----------



## Bill12035

Hi Mike,

I'm not looking for a specific size. You mention above it is 2" thick. Depending on how wide they are will 2 boards fit in the box? I'm just looking for the biggest boards that will fit in a LFRGB. Thanks.

Bill


----------



## Mike1950

Bill12035 said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> I'm not looking for a specific size. You mention above it is 2" thick. Depending on how wide they are will 2 boards fit in the box? I'm just looking for the biggest boards that will fit in a LFRGB. Thanks.
> 
> Bill


2x12 x23 is largest that will fit


----------



## Mike1950

Mike1950 said:


> 2x12 x23 is largest that will fit


Or i should say 2 -2" will not fit


----------



## Bill12035

Either way will work. lol Basically it will be $50 for one (1) board 2" x 12" x 23" with shipping? That's 3.83 bd ft by the $8 you mentioned above plus $18.90 for the LFRGB. If those figures are correct I'll buy one (1) board. Let me know either way. Thank you.

Bill

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Bill12035 said:


> Either way will work. lol Basically it will be $50 for one (1) board 2" x 12" x 23" with shipping? That's 3.83 bd ft by the $8 you mentioned above plus $18.90 for the LFRGB. If those figures are correct I'll buy one (1) board. Let me know either way. Thank you.
> 
> Bill



Yep that is how it will work. I am back home so I will see what I have that will fill a LFR and get back with Pic.


----------



## Mike1950

32 x11.75 x 2+ i really do not want to end up with 8" piece. Send me your address and i will get fed ex quote.


----------



## GS-76

FranklinWorkshops said:


> One of my Etsy customers in California is actively searching for some Port Orford cedar for me. She says the fragrance is amazing. Hope she finds it.


Hi, I live close to several Port Ofrord cedar mills and just a few miles from Ros City Archery that make Port Orford Arrowshafts. They gather the oil also for bug spray and shavings for dog beds etc.? I might be able to put you in touch with them if interested. Gary

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Gary Schuler said:


> Hi, I live close to several Port Ofrord cedar mills and just a few miles from Ros City Archery that make Port Orford Arrowshafts. They gather the oil also for bug spray and shavings for dog beds etc.? I might be able to put you in touch with them if interested. Gary


You live in a nice spot. Have more than i need at the moment but thanks. Dog bedding. Sure would freshen them up


----------



## GS-76

Yeah do live in a good spot. I have probably 300 Myrtle slabs and Burl pieces plus Yew and big leaf Maple. 
Enough to last me a lifetime.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Gary Schuler said:


> Hi, I live close to several Port Ofrord cedar mills and just a few miles from Ros City Archery that make Port Orford Arrowshafts. They gather the oil also for bug spray and shavings for dog beds etc.? I might be able to put you in touch with them if interested. Gary



I envy your location. Rick Hearne hardwoods is very close to me and I got some POC from them. Nice stuff.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## GS-76

Yeah we have a lot of POC here. Figured, slabs and Dimension wood. We have access to Driftwood and stumps as the Ocean is 20 miles away. Also have Madrone and Maple, Holly, Burls, and a host of others. Great place to gather wood, Nice area to live.


----------



## FranklinWorkshops

Gary Schuler said:


> Yeah we have a lot of POC here. Figured, slabs and Dimension wood. I know of several places here where it is stacked in huge piles sitting outside and from 4/4 to 8/4 and can be had pretty cheap. Heck they burn Myrtlewood for firewood here. we have access to Driftwood and stumps as the Ocean is 20 miles away. Also have Madrone and Maple, Holly, Burls, and a host of others. Great place to gather wood, Nice area to live, only problem is if I keep picking up this wood I am going to have to build on to my shop to store it all.


I've heard that it can sit out for many years without rotting. If you can get figured pieces, there is a market here if cut into 4/4 boards that would fit into a large flat rate game board box. Makes excellent jewelry boxes.


----------



## Mike1950

Gary Schuler said:


> Yeah we have a lot of POC here. Figured, slabs and Dimension wood. I know of several places here where it is stacked in huge piles sitting outside and from 4/4 to 8/4 and can be had pretty cheap. Heck they burn Myrtlewood for firewood here. we have access to Driftwood and stumps as the Ocean is 20 miles away. Also have Madrone and Maple, Holly, Burls, and a host of others. Great place to gather wood, Nice area to live, only problem is if I keep picking up this wood I am going to have to build on to my shop to store it all.





FranklinWorkshops said:


> I've heard that it can sit out for many years without rotting. If you can get figured pieces, there is a market here if cut into 4/4 boards that would fit into a large flat rate game board box. Makes excellent jewelry boxes.



Not that it matters but normally etiquette Is to start yer own sales/wanted thread to buy or sell wood. It is good manners. Obviously lacking... @Tony and not the first time....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony

@Gary Schuler, it doesn't look like you're wanting to sell any POC but it did kind of derail @Mike1950's Sale thread. We're all friends here and all get off-topic sometimes but please be cognizant of walking on someone else's sale. Thanks guys!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## GS-76

I apologize, no harm intended, will not butt in again on threads. Apologize to all.


----------



## Tony

Gary Schuler said:


> I apologize, no harm intended, will not butt in again on threads. Apologize to all.



Don't misunderstand Gary, your input is always welcome. Like I said, you weren't trying to horn in on the sale or anything, just a reminder to everyone about derailing threads. We all do it, I certainly do too, we all just need to be aware of detracting someone's posts. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------

